# Hilton Head in March, water temp? weather?



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 25, 2007)

I am putting in requests with SFX for next spring vacation and asked for DC and Alexandria and Boston and Hilton Head. Is it warm and is the water warm then, (warm as in Hawaii warm, 82 or so)? If not, then that isn't where I want to be, so better to know now and cancel my request.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Steve (May 25, 2007)

The water is definitely NOT warm in March.  I love Hilton Head Island...but if you are looking for warm ocean water, then this is not the time of the year to go there.  The average ocean temperature in March is 59 degrees.  The average air temperature in March is 67 degrees.

Steve


----------



## jme (May 25, 2007)

I second that water temps are not anywhere near enjoyment time....maybe not until after Spring Break in April. Depending on the weather fronts that come thru, April could be anything from "too cold" to "iffy" to "sorta OK". April , to us, is still a bit nippy. It's wonderful outdoors, but not in the water. The folks from up north don't seem to mind the cooler water temps as much, tho. By mid-May to Memorial Day, the water temps get better and better. 

I would suggest that you put Ocean Pointe at Palm Beach Shores on the list. I'm sure the season starts much earlier down there.....anywhere north of that is iffy....check avg temps online. jme


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 25, 2007)

Liz,

Here's the link that provides Hilton Head Island monthly ocean temperatures


Richard


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 25, 2007)

Thanks, I cancelled my request.
Liz


----------

